# TD now charging for paper statements on the following accounts



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I suppose they are joining the ranks, starting April 1st they are changing what accounts are charged for paper statements. Not cheap either, $2 a statement and we get lots from them.... I guess we have to go paperless now and print off our statements (we audit them and it's easier on our old eyes to do on paper vs computer screen). They will be charging $2 a statement for the following accounts, some of which were already being charged for a paper statement at $2.25 a copy:

Value Plus
Value Plus for Students
Infinity
Preferred Chequing
TD Every Day Savings
TD High Interest Savings
U.S. Dollar Daily Interest Chequing
Borderless Plan

The only accounts where the fee is waived is the Every Day savings with a min of 1K, and High Interest Savings with a min 25K balance.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

There's a lot of pressure at my bank (RBC) to switch to electronic statements. I'm refusing, and will only switch when it becomes mandatory. 

I feel sorry for those that do not have a computer, or are not computer-savy enough to know how to figure these things out. I'm hoping they are still allowing free statements for seniors that have never worked with computers.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Scotiabank switched everyone to paper statements for regular chequing accounts several months ago.
However, they also reduced the minimum balance requirements.
It balanced out IMO, can't complain too much.


----------



## stephenheath (Apr 3, 2009)

You have to figure that collectively there might still be millions of accounts that haven't switched, either because, as mentioned ^ they don't have the equipment/capability, or simply because it never crossed their mind and the ignore bank propaganda suggesting it... and if they switch that will be another huge blow to Canada Post.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Addy said:


> I suppose they are joining the ranks, starting April 1st they are changing what accounts are charged for paper statements.


Yep and safe deposit box fees are going up substantially as well. Gotta love the bank franchises... they raise their fees like clockwork every year!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Will they please stop sending me paper TD Visa statements as well?

Is Canada Post going back on strike?


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

good, it's a waist of paper and trees plus more convienient to see your stuff online, and they store it for free for you up to few years... i wish RBC would stop sending me useless mail after every buy/sell order I make


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

The less paper in my life, the better. I've already been paperless and moved over to electronic PDFs when I first learned about it. I scan whatever I want to keep and shred.

I hate the clutter of paper.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Addy said:


> I guess we have to go paperless now and print off our statements (we audit them and it's easier on our old eyes to do on paper vs computer screen).


Any reasonably modern computer with a large LCD monitor is able to display fonts that are quite easy on the eyes.

How old is your computer? Computer monitor? Is it CRT monitor by any chance? Perhaps it's time for an upgrade?


----------

